# Can someone recommend some good insurance companies that give reasobale quotes



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

Tia


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

philly said:


> Tia


We tried several when we first came here and the quotes were astronomical.
In the end we went with Pitsa at interlife as her prices were better than others and she was very helpful. We have stayed with her ever since. Have been very happy with her service.
Her office is above poplife on the big Debenhams roundabout.


----------



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

Veronica said:


> We tried several when we first came here and the quotes were astronomical.
> In the end we went with Pitsa at interlife as her prices were better than others and she was very helpful. We have stayed with her ever since. Have been very happy with her service.
> Her office is above poplife on the big Debenhams roundabout.


Thanks Veronica !!


----------

